# Cat needs fostering for 5-6 months



## angietrangia (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

It's with reluctance I write on here as I thought I had it covered, but I'm going travelling from around mid-April to around mid-September and my cat Kandinsky needs looking after for this time. 

I'd cover expenses in advance, and vet fees if necessary. He's hand reared, very affectionate and chatty and likes having his bum tapped (spanked sounds too weird!). He's an indoor cat so needs playing with twice a day and likes to chase and be chased.

Any advice, pointers or offers much appreciated!

Ange


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi what area are you in and how old is your cat?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is your cat neutered, vaccinated, microchipped and what area are you as I maybe able to help.


----------



## londoncanuck (Feb 13, 2014)

I would love to look after Kandinsky and totally know what you mean by bum spanks!! My cat loved that too.  I live in London and my flat doesn't have outdoor access but does have lovely big windows overlooking a park.

Send me a private message.

Tina.


----------



## angietrangia (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I'm currently based in London, and yes he's neutered, chipped and jabbed.

The time frame he needs taking care of in has now shrunk to around 2 months, probably from mid/end of April.

Tina, that sounds great but I cant work out how to PM you!

Angie


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

angietrangia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm currently based in London, and yes he's neutered, chipped and jabbed.
> 
> ...


Neither of you will be able to PM each other, as neither of you have enough posts! Need 25 to send private messages I think.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

if you make 25 posts then you can pm each other , go in the game section in general section easy pleasy , hope it works out


----------



## londoncanuck (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks moggiemum!

I don't really want to make 25 posts today so Angie, go to the londoncancer ( dot org) website and look at the staff members and you will see a Tina. That's me at work. Send me an email. I am an experienced cat owner who is sans cat at the moment and for several reasons don't want a 'permanent cat' but would love to be able to help out.  and I can be very flexible!

Tina


----------



## angietrangia (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks again everyone!:001_tongue:

Tina, I'll contact you there!

Angie


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Angie if you do get stuck I may be able to help I 2 have indoor cats


----------

